# Sauvegarde de mon iMac. Que choisir/Comment faire ?



## Califila (16 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai donc un iMac 2011 et je n'ai pas de sauvegarde (on sait pourtant que c'est important). Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quel matériel j'ai besoin et comment faire ? L'idéal pour moi serait de faire une sauvegarde hebdomadaire mais bon, je ne sais pas si c'est possible, si ça prend beaucoup de temps et avec quel matériel. Un grand merci à ceux qui peuvent m'aider.


----------



## gmaa (17 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

Deux type de sauvegardes :
- Clone
- Time Machine

Le clone permet de repartir immédiatement : démarrable.
Il est bon de le refaire tous 2 ou 3 mois en fonction du "volume"de modifications.
Taille disque sauvegarde = ou > disque à sauver.
C'est une sauvegarde "volontaire" et n'est pas automatique comme Time Machine.
Le clonage (ccc) sur un ancien clone le met à jour. -> moins long....

Time Machine sauve périodiquement les fichiers modifiés.
C'est très facile alors de retrouver une "version" d'un document à une date donnée.
Mais ce n'est pas démarrable, et "remonter" un disque entier avec TM prend des plombes!
Une fois planifié on ne le voit plus et les sauvegardes sont régulières sans s'en occuper.
On peut exclure des volumes et/ou dossiers de la sauvegarde.

==> Les deux sont complémentaires.
Il est recommandé de faire ces sauvegardes sur des disques physiques différents (pas tous les &#339;ufs dans le même panier!) --> Partitions sur un disque à bannir.

Taille disque sauvegarde au moins 1,5 fois le disque à sauver. Plus il est grand et plus il y aura d'ancienneté dans les sauvegardes.


----------



## subsole (17 Mars 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Deux type de sauvegardes :
> - Clone
> ...



Je suis d'accord. 
Mais à mon avis, la taille du disque sauvegarde doit faire au moins 1,5 fois la taille _des données_ à sauvegarder.
Evidemment en prenant 1,5 fois la taille du DD tu es tranquille, mais est-ce bien utile.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Evidemment en prenant 1,5 fois la taille du DD tu es tranquille, mais est-ce bien utile.



C'est de la prévoyance pure, les données sont sensées évoluer, avoir de la marge tranquillise


----------



## subsole (17 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est de la prévoyance pure, les données sont sensées évoluer, avoir de la marge tranquillise



Si tu as 300/500Go de données sur un DD de 2To, ce n 'est peut-être pas utile d'acheter un DD de 3To pour TM.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Si tu as 300/500Go de données sur un DD de 2To, ce n 'est peut-être pas utile d'acheter un DD de 3To pour TM.



Naturellement que non ...
Car 500 Go x 3 = 1,5 To ... donc le 2 To est largement suffisant


----------



## subsole (17 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Naturellement que non ...
> Car 500 Go x 3 = 1,5 To ... donc le 2 To est largement suffisant



 Bin voilà.


----------



## herszk (17 Mars 2013)

Bonjour.
En ce qui concerne le clone, un DDE de la taille du disque source suffit, de plus, il est parfaitement possible de planifier le clonage avec CCC. Perso, j'ai planifié son exécution tous les lundi matin.
Quand à TimeMachine, je l' exécute une fois par jour.


----------



## gmaa (17 Mars 2013)

Paramétrer CCC, c'est juste!
Je n'avais pas cherché!


----------



## Califila (17 Mars 2013)

Oulà ! Compliqué tout ça pour moi  Alors déjà, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Je vais plutôt préciser ma question pour avoir peut-être une réponse bien claire :

Ce que je souhaite, c'est enregistrer tout mon iMac (qui a un DD de 500 Go) sur un DD externe. Ensuite, de manière hebdomadaire je dirai, je souhaiterai que l'iMac fasse la sauvegarde des fichiers modifiés. Ainsi, par exemple, si dans trois semaines je recherche un fichier que j'ai supprimé, je peux aller le récupérer. J'ai vu que c'était possible avec la Time Capsule donc bon, est-ce possible avec un simple DD externe, je ne sais pas. Voilà ma question. Et aussi autre chose, je ne veux pas que chaque semaine, tout mon iMac soit re-sauvegardé. Ça prendrait une plombe à chaque fois. Je veux qu'il garde l'initial mais qu'au fur et à mesure, il sauvegarde les fichiers modifiés.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2013)

Califila a dit:


> Ce que je souhaite, c'est enregistrer tout mon iMac (qui a un DD de 500 Go) sur un DD externe. Ensuite, de manière hebdomadaire je dirai, je souhaiterai que l'iMac fasse la sauvegarde des fichiers modifiés. Ainsi, par exemple, si dans trois semaines je recherche un fichier que j'ai supprimé, je peux aller le récupérer. J'ai vu que c'était possible avec la Time Capsule donc bon, est-ce possible avec un simple DD externe, je ne sais pas. Voilà ma question. Et aussi autre chose, je ne veux pas que chaque semaine, tout mon iMac soit re-sauvegardé. Ça prendrait une plombe à chaque fois. Je veux qu'il garde l'initial mais qu'au fur et à mesure, il sauvegarde les fichiers modifiés.
> Merci beaucoup.


C'est exactement ce que fait Time Machine.

Une première sauvegarde complète.

Ensuite, Time Machine sauvegarde ce qui a été ajouté ou modifié.

On peut sauvegarder comme on veut :

- automatiquement : toutes les heures
- automatiquement sur intervalle / moment programmé : en utilisant Time Machine Editor
- manuellement quand on le veut.

Pas besoin de Time Capsule, il faut un disque dur externe, USB2 ou mieux, formaté en Mac OS étendu journalisé.
Capacité : mini 1,5 x le volume à sauvegarder.

La force de Time Machine c'est son interface utilisateur, la simplicité d'utilisation.

Mais ce n'est pas l'équivalent d'un clone, qui est immédiatement bootable et utilisable.


La stratégie TOP de sauvegarde :

- Time Machine sur un DDE à côté de l'ordi, plus :

- un clone sur un autre DDE, stocké ailleurs que chez soi, donc sécurité en cas de vol / incendie etc.. au domicile.


----------



## gmaa (17 Mars 2013)

La sauvegarde se fait sur le disque que tu choisis...
Laisse le faire ses sauvegardes sans t'en occuper!
Lit la fenêtre de lancement et tu comprendras sa politique de conservation.
Elle devrait te convenir.

"Grillé" et plus que d'accord avec Renaud31...


----------



## herszk (18 Mars 2013)

Califila a dit:


> Et aussi autre chose, je ne veux pas que chaque semaine, tout mon iMac soit re-sauvegardé. Ça prendrait une plombe à chaque fois. Je veux qu'il garde l'initial mais qu'au fur et à mesure, il sauvegarde les fichiers modifiés.
> Merci beaucoup.



Je te rassure, aussi bien TimeMachine que le clonage (CarbonCopyCloner) ne sont très long à exécuter que la première fois, ensuite seuls les fichiers modifiés par rapport au dernier passage de la sauvegarde sont recopiés, cela ne dure donc que quelques minutes à chaque passage.


----------



## Califila (18 Mars 2013)

Aaah ! Voilà, là je comprends mieux. 279 pour la Time Capsule, bien qu'elle ait des qualités, je trouve ça cher. J'ai un DD externe de 1 To, ça devrait aller pour mon iMac, non (qui fait 500 Go) ?

Bien. En tout cas, j'ai bien compris maintenant. Un grandissime merci pour toutes vos réponses.


----------



## herszk (18 Mars 2013)

Oui, aussi bien pour TimeMachine que pour CCC, mais attention, pas les deux sur le même volume pour les raisons expliquées plus haut.


----------



## Califila (18 Mars 2013)

herszk a dit:


> Oui, aussi bien pour TimeMachine que pour CCC, mais attention, pas les deux sur le même volume pour les raisons expliquées plus haut.



Parfait. DD externe de 1 To en Time Machine donc pour mon iMac. Tout compris. Un grand merci à tous.


----------

